
Federal Reserve Eliminates Reserve Requirements - pinouchon
https://www.eidebailly.com/insights/articles/2020/4/federal-reserve-eliminates-reserve-requirements
======
gamell
Every day I am more convinced that it's good to have some savings in a strong
currency other than USD as a backup plan, in case the dollar implodes in the
coming years. (if you can afford it)

------
pinouchon
This seems like a big deal. Any thoughts?

